# Emersed bolbitis



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone have a good method of growing bolbitis emersed? I've tried laying it on damp soil but that didn't do much. I also left the rhizome submerged slightly on one and after an initial leaf dieoff it appears to be growing leaves again. It's going REALLY slowly though, but I'm guessing that is to be expected. Any suggestions?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I mean Your 2nd method works, the plant just takes some time to establish, and the growth will accelerate. Once I had Bolbitis heudelotii and other plants unattended growing along in a closed plastic box with few water and a drip of liquid flower fertilizer.


----------

